# NEW YORK | Chelsea Skybox - 188 11th Ave. | 20 fl | Demo



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A 20 story residential tower is being developed at the High Line. Given the location, this could be architecturally significant.

*20-story Chelsea Skybox proposed for High Line at 188 11th Avenue *



> Gird your loins for another High Line project at 188 11th Avenue.
> 
> The 20-story, 33-unit “Chelsea Skybox” will rise, all heroic-like, on the corner of 11th Avenue and West 23rd Street. Beyer Blinder Belle is the architect of record for the mixed-use project, according to a plan exam application filed November 18th.
> 
> ...











Buzz Buzz Home


----------



## Arawooho (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Will it be taller than the residential building next to it?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What's a "skybox"?


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if it includes the corner building?


----------



## Arawooho (Dec 14, 2011)

sbarn said:


> Does anyone know if it includes the corner building?


Most likely, look at how that building is being held up by those beams. It'll have to come down some day...


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Arawooho said:


> Most likely, look at how that building is being held up by those beams. It'll have to come down some day...


Not necessarily. There are a couple buildings downtown where they've had to brace neighboring buildings that remain post construction.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

The height will also be very significant at this location. 20 floors?? Hope this will be forward thinking architecturally. :cheers:


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

*New Renderings of West Chelsea’s SkyBox Development and Art Gallery*
http://www.6sqft.com/new-renderings-of-west-chelseas-skybox-development-and-art-gallery/














































more pictures and floor plans


----------

